# Some Men aref*cking stupid!!!



## janesmith (Nov 29, 2010)

So i get up this morning while he is still sleeping. Get in the shower, shave everything, brush, wash my hair and oiled up so id be nice and soft. Then spent the next 20 minutes rubbing and cuddling trying to get a response.

I was so trying to be an ault. I guess he wasnt in the mood,but wish he had just said that.


----------



## Atholk (Jul 25, 2009)

Did you touch his penis?

If not you may have been too subtle...


----------



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

Uh, I do have to admit, if I go to all that trouble, his d*** is going in my mouth to ensure that I get what I was looking for. Did you walk up and gently rub it and then put it in your mouth??


----------



## LonelyNLost (Dec 11, 2010)

Atholk said:


> Did you touch his penis?
> 
> If not you may have been too subtle...


Yes, I've learned that men are, in fact clueless. Unless you touch their penis. LOL. I've done what you've done and then started kissing his neck and things and then I get what I want, but he still takes credit for initiating. :scratchhead: I only get credit if I wear lingerie, or give him a BJ while he's sleeping. But, if I touch his penis, it sends the immediate message that I'm interested. 

Just this morning, I asked him to shower with me. He didn't take that as a come on. Then I turned around and my hand grazed his penis. He made an interesting noise. So I put it back there and it was on in a matter of minutes. Men want us to initiate, but they aren't so good sending signals. Or receiving them!


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

Yes, we are fu*king stupid.:iagree:


----------



## bluesky (Jan 29, 2011)

This is really funny.

I hope you don't mind a man commenting here.

Perhaps stupid is a the wrong word here.

I do agree that I can be more oblivious that a typical woman is when it comes to these matters.

Men are usually very direct in the the way we do things.

The same goes in the dating world.....us men often miss cues when a woman is interested in us.

We do think differently for sure.


----------



## hkbaker (Dec 10, 2010)

*Re: Men are f*cking stupid!!!*



LonelyNLost said:


> Men are f*cking stupid!!!
> 
> Yes, I've learned that men are, in fact clueless. Unless you touch their penis.
> 
> Men want us to initiate, but they aren't so good sending signals. Or receiving them!


You should go back and edit your posts to read _my man_ instead of men. Why such broad strokes? 

Personally, I need some romance. I can touch my own penis if that's all I need, sheesh. Do you think all MEN are just waiting for the wind to blow just right and then run to the nearest knot hole? I'm sorry you have such a narrow view of men. 

Believe it or not, not all men are the same when it comes to sex.(shocking, I know) Personally, after 15 faithful(on my part anyways) years with the same woman, I need to know she wants me still. That happens LONG before she touches my penis.


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

It was just the opposite with my x wife and me. I looked at any kind of physical touch as something that could eventually lead to sex. With what you described, i would have known my wife was in the mood as soon as she walked out of the bathroom; I wouldn't have needed to wait for touch. My wife had a low sex drive, so she was careful as to the touch she gave because she was afraid I would think she wanted sex.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

janesmith said:


> I guess he wasnt in the mood,but wish he had just said that.


 Men are generally ready to go in the am, this is when their test is highest. Unless he didn't get enough of sleep. If not getting the response you was hoping for, but determined to get, by all means, don't give up! Be seductively a little aggressive & go down on him! Make your desire obvious to every cell in his body and if this does not get a response -then yeah, I might not call him "stupid" but half alive -what man passes up pleasure!? Not many. Go for the Penis ! 

My husband tells me he could care less about all the touching anywhere eles, he just wants if all in one place.


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

Here's the deal. You go take a shower and spend all this time in there preparing yourself for sex and what's he doing?

SLEEPING.

And you try to seduce him extremely passively, a method that has not been working for you with him.

I agree with others, you have to be more direct.


----------



## jamesa (Oct 22, 2010)

Come out of the bathroom with a strapon and see who is unresponsive.


----------



## 4sure (Aug 8, 2010)

I think men are smarter than we women give them credit for being.

Maybe your husband will make it up to you. I'm sure he will.


----------



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

janesmith said:


> So i get up this morning while he is still sleeping. Get in the shower, shave everything, brush, wash my hair and oiled up so id be nice and soft. Then spent the next 20 minutes rubbing and cuddling trying to get a response.
> 
> I was so trying to be an ault. I guess he wasnt in the mood,but wish he had just said that.


 Trying to think of a polite way to say this......not really coming to me....... do you think that you approached him in a way that was more directed to how YOU want to be approached instead of how HE would like to be approached??


----------



## janesmith (Nov 29, 2010)

I am sexually aggressive. My plain speaking about it has caused arguments in the past and I am working on being more subtle.

Getting in the bed naked,soft, and smelling good, kissing his chest, rubbing his legs with mine I know he knew because he was giving me the "hiesman". We all know the move. One knew up (blocking) and one arm across his chest (protecting), lol.

I get up because i cant take it anymore. I didnt get mad (thought this might be a fitnss test) as I normally would. Came back to bed about half hour later and he is giving me flirty touches that I think might mean sex but it doesnt. So I told him to stop touching me. I told him i had been trying to get with him all morning, and his rejection hurt my feelings (see i can communicate in simple language). He said when he drops the girls off we had plenty of time. I told him i wish he ha comminicated the plan. 

Went to the bathroom, released my frustration so i could think straight. He took the girls and then napped on the couch

Viola!!


----------



## bluesky (Jan 29, 2011)

I must say...this man is SLICK...and knows how to get you.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

janesmith said:


> He said when he drops the girls off we had plenty of time. I told him i wish he ha comminicated the plan.


I can understand this part, I have gotten upset with my husband before for "lacking" saying something that would have so easily changed my mood -knowing we had some fun on the near horizon. I was a little out of sorts a year ago though, wanting it WAY more than him. It was more an issue with me expecting too much from him. 

Was he upset with himself for letting you down- with the morning ending as it did -with no connecting? So once you feel rejected, you can not pull yourself out of that- probably until he recognizes the hurt he layed on you & verbalizes it. I hope you can talk about it so then on other mornings like this, you may agree to wait for each other -until the kids are dropped off, if this is what "works" for him. 

I can honestly say when my sex drive was through the roof, I almost NEEDED to know when my next "fix" was or I might get bend out of shape if I was expecting -and it didnt happen, so it helped for us to talk to each other about what would "work" for him, what he was up for & when.


----------



## jamesa (Oct 22, 2010)

janesmith said:


> Getting in the bed naked,soft, and smelling good, kissing his chest, rubbing his legs with mine


Goodness me. Is it hot in here?


----------



## sailorgirl (Jun 9, 2010)

((Hugs)) I agree with you men can be stupid. I know my man is. I have done all the things you described in your OP, even going so far as touching, his penis. Only to have my hand pushed away. I don't know why men can not seem to accept that other men do not always want sex. I wonder if there was more acceptance among men about this if those men with low or no libido would be more willing to seek help or talk about it or something. 

My gripe about my man this morning is not even related to sex. LOL. I have had a horrible headache since about 1am this morning. He knows I am prone to headaches. I did not fall back to sleep until about 5:45. Well the alarm rang at 7:15 and I told my husband that I have had no sleep. I did not even ask if he would get up and get the kids ready for school. All I said was that I was really tired. He gets all huffy with me and says "FINE!" And starts to get up. I'm like, "You know if you are going to be mad at me for this then go back to bed and never do anything again for me if you are going to be mad at me about it." So now I'm the one awake, still with a lingering headache getting the kids ready while he sleeps.


----------



## gregj123 (Dec 29, 2010)

you would of had it good! lol if that was me ! lol


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

bluesky said:


> I must say...this man is SLICK...and knows how to get you.


Unfortunately :iagree:

Perhaps you need to turn the tables - I know, it's easier said than done. But the next time he cuddles up to you, do the hesimann and pretend you don't know what's going on either.

I think if our clueless - f***ing husbands had to walk a mile in our shoes they just might straighten up.

I've often thought of "rejecting" my husband and letting him know how it feels, but I so rarely get sex that the only person I'm screwing with this behavior is myself and plus, two wrongs don't make a right and I refuse to stoop to his level.

I love this man, but I'm slowly running out of patience, and when I'm out, then I'm done. Hope he wakes up before then or maybe that's what he's pushing for - me to make the move and leave, so he can play victim - and I'm just stubborn enough to delay him that satisfaction.

Guess it's another subject on the list for the next MC session.

Good luck to ya.


----------



## janesmith (Nov 29, 2010)

bluesky said:


> I must say...this man is SLICK...and knows how to get you.


what do you mean?:scratchheadi hope im not showing my blonde hair with this, lol)


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

*Re: Men are f*cking stupid!!!*



hkbaker said:


> Personally, I need some romance. I can touch my own penis if that's all I need, sheesh.


I'm the same way

No romance, no tease = no turn on


----------



## janesmith (Nov 29, 2010)

whats cuddling and kissing if not romance? I didnt turn him over and hop on, geesh. I would have...though....:smthumbup:


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

when i read this....i could so relate. i used to wake up early, make food wear sexy things...and he would eat or turn over...WTF!!!!!

now in the morning, i wake up lie in bed watch tv for about 30 min, use mouth wash, wash my face, and thats it. i kep on setting my self up for failure. we would fight about it...and guess what...he didnt remember me coming on to him at all...he would remember the food...but thats it...

so now i keep it simple in the morning, if i want to eat then i will cook,but other than that, mouthwash and a face scrub.

i save it all for nite time. when its dark..you better pay attention to me...lol


----------



## janesmith (Nov 29, 2010)

life shouldnt be this ****ing hard. I just want out


----------



## gregj123 (Dec 29, 2010)

shouldnt be that hard!!! to get some


----------



## janesmith (Nov 29, 2010)

gregj123 said:


> shouldnt be that hard!!! to get some


lmao:smthumbup:


----------



## 2sick (Nov 5, 2010)

LonelyNLost said:


> Yes, I've learned that men are, in fact clueless. Unless you touch their penis. LOL. I've done what you've done and then started kissing his neck and things and then I get what I want, but he still takes credit for initiating. :scratchhead: I only get credit if I wear lingerie, or give him a BJ while he's sleeping. But, if I touch his penis, it sends the immediate message that I'm interested.
> 
> Just this morning, I asked him to shower with me. He didn't take that as a come on. Then I turned around and my hand grazed his penis. He made an interesting noise. So I put it back there and it was on in a matter of minutes. Men want us to initiate, but they aren't so good sending signals. Or receiving them!


OMG that is SOOOOO true!!! wtf why do we have to grab their penis for them to understand that!!! I did the same...got in the tub shaved came out of the bathroom freak'n naked and the first thing he said to me was put on a robe...our 15 year old son is downstairs eating?!?!?!? SOOOOO WHAT!!! the door is closed and he is DEFINITELY old enough to know not to open the door!!! Why can't men take a subtle hint...(sometimes not that subtle hints!!!) Why is it that you have to grab their package for them to be sure about what we want?!?!?!?:scratchhead:


----------



## janesmith (Nov 29, 2010)

NOW his ass wants to cuddle. GTFOH....i dont want to ****ing cuddle...im just like............ewwwwww dude. move. 

Is that how men feel when this **** happens to them?


----------



## 2sick (Nov 5, 2010)

janesmith said:


> life shouldnt be this ****ing hard. I just want out


 Hey jane from looking at all of the posts we all seem to be in the same boat!! don't give up...(your thread title IS SOOOO RIGHT!!!) :lol::lol:


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

Ummm. I'm not crazy about the title of this thread, could we try to pick something a little less stereotyping in the future, please?


----------



## janesmith (Nov 29, 2010)

sure, sorry, ill change it


----------



## gregj123 (Dec 29, 2010)

I cant beleive all the women who want some & their hubbys wont give them any wtf!!!! whats wrong with this picture


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

lol, thanks


----------



## 2sick (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: Men are f*cking stupid!!!*



RandomDude said:


> I'm the same way
> 
> No romance, no tease = no turn on


WOW!!! I think you are the only two men wanting romance!!! LOVE IT!!!!! Teasing+ romance= unbelievable sex!!! Why don't more men understand that! Not to be too graphic but OMG hubby can get me to do ANYTHING once my engine's been started!!!


----------



## 2sick (Nov 5, 2010)

gregj123 said:


> I cant beleive all the women who want some & their hubbys wont give them any wtf!!!! whats wrong with this picture


Ik!!!! Don't know why or how they can be sooooo ****ing stupid!!! Especially since h says I never initiate!?!?!?!? Maybe Chris is right....the thread should read "are we so ***ing stupid!!!" Maybe the wives are missing something...cause I surely don't understand!!! I remember all I had to do was come into the room with "the look"!!!:scratchhead:


----------



## janesmith (Nov 29, 2010)

cause the thing is, there is always some dude lurking whispering those sweet things we like to hear. asking us what wrong with our husbands, he should treat us like a queen, lol. cheesy i know but some dudes are way smooth with it. When you are feeling vulnerable, not sexy or attractive, self esteen is in the toilet, you are ripe for the picking. dudes dont get that when they are letting the sweet soft ass of their wives walk by without acknowledgement. hmph


----------



## tattoomommy (Aug 14, 2009)

jamesa said:


> Come out of the bathroom with a strapon and see who is unresponsive.


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


omg that's an eye opener! BAZINGA


----------



## w.s.winstonsarah (May 4, 2010)

janesmith said:


> NOW his ass wants to cuddle. GTFOH....i dont want to ****ing cuddle...im just like............ewwwwww dude. move.
> 
> Is that how men feel when this **** happens to them?


YES it does and I am so glad some are feeling it to! ha ha!!:rofl:
May you and I should hook up. :rofl:


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

Some biological factoids here. . .with regards to our penises.

You know how you women kinda feel everything all over during sex with the caressing and touching all of your wonderful curves.

Well, take all of those nerves and condense and compact them down into the penis. Although getting my back scratched is sooooo pleasurable, it's a difffernt kind of pleasure. Touch my penis though - that's sexual pleasure.

So yes, I agree. . .that's what you may have needed to do although the kissing should have been a clue unless it was mistaken for just raw affection.


----------



## Draguna (Jan 13, 2011)

Heh, except with less nerve endings than a woman has in just her clitoris. Makes me jealous. Either way, going for the penis is a surefire way to sex (unless you're some of the men described here).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

I support the strapon idea! 
Btw, how can a man wake up in the morning going straight into fking without making a pee first?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

except for the OP issues, this thread is hilarious.

and to the OP, i would have ravaged my wife if she did to me what you did to your hubs. i would love to know what your typical monthly frequency is (not trying to pry), we are 2-3 a month so im starved, maybe he isnt


----------



## Draguna (Jan 13, 2011)

MsLonely said:


> I support the strapon idea!
> Btw, how can a man wake up in the morning going straight into fking without making a pee first?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


For me it's this: when I get aroused, the need to urinate just goes away till I'm not anymore, then I might have to rush as fast as possible to the toilet. Probably a biological function prioritizing sex above going to the toilet.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

Draguna said:


> For me it's this: when I get aroused, the need to urinate just goes away till I'm not anymore, then I might have to rush as fast as possible to the toilet. Probably a biological function prioritizing sex above going to the toilet.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That's very interesting input! Thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## janesmith (Nov 29, 2010)

okeydokie said:


> except for the OP issues, this thread is hilarious.
> 
> and to the OP, i would have ravaged my wife if she did to me what you did to your hubs. i would love to know what your typical monthly frequency is (not trying to pry), we are 2-3 a month so im starved, maybe he isnt


once or twice a week.


----------



## janesmith (Nov 29, 2010)

I just KNEW when this dude made a move on me, I was going to be cold, unfeeling, and unresponsive to he would know JUST.HOW.I.FELT

hmph! lmao

My drawls came off quicker than a drunk soritity chick at a frat party *sigh* Thats one of our problems he makes such good love it just put what ive been sad, hurt, angry, about to the back of my mind. Its not working as well this time. I dont feel any different emotionally. I just feel numb. He put so much more into it than usual too. Passionate kisses from the beginning to the end. It was almost over before i realized i hadnt given HIM any oral, lol. Had to rectify that. But after i just felt empty


----------



## janesmith (Nov 29, 2010)

gregj123 said:


> I cant beleive all the women who want some & their hubbys wont give them any wtf!!!! whats wrong with this picture



I.have.no.friggin.idea:scratchhead:


----------



## janesmith (Nov 29, 2010)

Atholk said:


> Did you touch his penis?
> 
> If not you may have been too subtle...


Not my first time at the rodeo. been married to this dude for 17 years, his penis is the last thing i touch when im getting him in the mood


We talked if you want to call it that. He knew what i wanted, he wasnt in the mood, had a lot on his mind. Told him he should have told me that. He said when he wasnt responsive then I should have known. I told him I took that to mean i just had to try harder, lmao

what a ****ing mess:rofl:


----------



## cherrypie18 (Feb 21, 2010)

Scannerguard said:


> Some biological factoids here. . .with regards to our penises.
> 
> You know how you women kinda feel everything all over during sex with the caressing and touching all of your wonderful curves.
> 
> ...


What about when touching the penis doesn't really work and you still get rejected? What then?


----------

